
Every Adult in Hong Kong to Get Cash Handout of $1,284 - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-25/hong-kong-set-for-budget-deficit-amid-unrest-virus-outbreak
======
isaaafc
Perhaps a more important concern is that to get this, you have to allow the
police who have been committing all sorts of crimes to get a 2.6 billion hkd
budget to buy even more weapons against civilians. This is nothing but a scam.

------
gumbo
I would be curious to know how this helicopter money policy could affect
inflation assuming the Covid-19 outbreak causes a bigger than anticipated
supply-side shock.

~~~
jonplackett
For anyone wondering...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_money](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_money)

